# Galaxy Nexus battery in GS II? (AT&T)



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

My friend on AT&T said he can use the Galaxy Nexus extended battery in his Skyrocket, but I was curious if the normal AT&T S2 is compatible with the Nexus battery. The jump from 1650mAh to 2100mAh would be nice


----------

